# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  preparedness in images

## remy

I thought it would be more impacting to show some photos...?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Good stuff, Remy. I particularly like the fire extinguisher! That's something everyone should have no matter where they live. I saved a former home because I had a 20 lb. CO2 handy. I now have 2 of them as well as the ABC Dry Chems.  You can snuff a chimney fire with a CO2 pretty quickly although it was a grease fire that I battled.

----------


## remy

Yeah...we have 3 of them (one on each floor, and one in the car).
It's all those silly little things we never think about...Like the N95 dust masks...it took me months to remember to pick some up.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks for the pics.

----------


## sgtdraino

I like that Kel-tec folding .223 rifle. Always been tempted to get one of those. How do you think it stacks up to an AR?

----------


## Riverrat

Thanks for sharing, and some good ideas there.

----------


## Rick

Here's a write up on the Kel-Tec.

http://www.equipped.com/Kel-Tec_SU-16_Review.htm

----------


## Ole WV Coot

You are prepared and I did learn. Fire extinguishers, taken for granted at home, car, truck and even atv but never really thought of as a survival item. I also plan on staying at home yet I would have to "round up" some items you already have prepared to move out. All in all I would say "good job" on your planning.

----------


## laughing beetle

Like Old VW Coot said, excellent preparedness.  you definatly have it thought out. I hadent thought of a fire extinguisher either, though I usually keep several boxes of baking soda around in car and kits.  it is worth the weight to keep on hand.

----------


## Rick

Oh, and on the 5 gallon water containers...one thought. They make those so they are stackable on top of each other, which is what I have. Gives you a bit more options in where to store them if you can do so vertically. You might also want to think about ordering a self siphoning spigot for them. Pouring water out of them without one is a messy pain. Especially if you are trying to filling something smaller like a canteen. 

The climbing rope is a great addition, too. Paracord/550 cord should NEVER be used for climbing. What length of rope do you have?

----------


## remy

sgtdraino,

I could not tell you, i never fired an AR.
I can tell you though that i am extremely satisfied with the SU-16. At first  i was a little skeptical about that folding stock (is it going to move and rattle ?)and all that "plastic"...but we all love it.
Our next Christmas gift will be an Eotech 552 for it.
The rifle does accept AR mags though...which i thought was a great idea. The field stripping could be performed by a 5 year old too.
We put about 500 rounds through, and so far no problems. Once folded, we can fit it in our biggest BOB if we want to (the camelbak BFM as shown). Overall a great addition to our gear.


Ole coot,

Fire extinguishers are not necessarily a "survival" item, but definitely a "preparedness" item...And as for rounding up, all items are "bagged" following different categories. Our vehicle (ford escape (ironic) hybrid) also contains an array of equipment and another 5 gallons of water. Our important papers, although in a fire resistant safe at home, have all been photocopied and put in a safe box at our local bank with some cash and photos of all our belongings for insurance purposes.
Our equipment is divided in groups, from "heavy gear" to "medium weight", and finally BOB...

Rick,

The space we had created for water storage (remember we are in an apartment)meant side by side. Not able to stack here, and so we went with those (7.5 gallons each). The cap, when unscrewed and flipped is equipped with a retractable spigot.
Our next nest we will definitely switch to stackable though, and if we stay in southern California, might even go with 50 gallon drums (water is a big concern here).

30' on the rope.
Climbing rope is so darn expensive...but i always thought it was a must item.

----------


## Rick

It's all a "preparedness" item until you need it, isn't it? Then it becomes a "survival" item. :Big Grin:

----------


## canid

i keep my eye out for climbing line when it's on clearance.  can find good dynamic single 11-12mm rope for well under a buck per foot if you aren't in a hurry about it.

----------


## remy

True...
Rick is so smart !

----------


## Rick

Vous m'incitez à rougir, monsieur!

----------


## rightcoast

Those blue Reliance containers look stackable, so much so that they are a perfectly molded fit. They are not in practice though. I had one straight up blow out in the closet. All five gallons in the hallway. Luckily, it was caught quick and at floor level already.

If you can't stack Remy, and are getting the containers from Wal-Mart ... I think you could get more per square foot if you used the desert containers from here out. The taller thinner ones. Only 5 or 6 gallons, but that is 10 or 12 gallons in the same footprint as the 7 gallon above.

----------


## remy

Vraiment ?
Et moi qui pensait t'inciter a penser...
(Tu n'es pas obligé de me vouvoyez non plus.)

----------


## remy

Hmmm...i would have to check those out then rightcoast...
I got those containers from "adventure 16"...

----------


## remy

What about some photos of your stuff ?
hopeak ?
beo ?
Rick ?
Sarge ?
Anyone ?

Talking about it is great, although limited...but seeing is practical.

I would like to see some photos of those "desert containers" from rightcoast too...

----------


## crashdive123

Got to use some the past few days.  I'll snap some pics and post em after all of the clean up is through.

----------


## vanguard1

I'm green with envy Remy. Really. I replaced my bics with refillable butane lighters as I find that as they age the regular bics leak the fuel and then no fire! 

Otherwise I am jealous. Thanks for sharing that, it is helpful.

----------


## bulrush

He has everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink! (In one of the pics.) There is a pic with a hatchet, lamp, and 2 walkie-talkies. On the right side of the pic, above the walkie-talkies, to the left of the lamp, is a gold package labeled "kitchen sink".




> Everyone should have the proper maps to his/her region. They are an essential part of understanding our location.


Well, if a hurricane ever hit Michigan, my location would be "deep sh!t"!!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Exelent stuff,  i practice primative camping, but nothing wrong with preparedness."Primitive" camping doesnt mean having a lack of that.

----------


## remy

EDC first aid



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice first aid kit Remy --- hope you never need it.

----------


## Riverrat

Very nice kit, looks well prepared.

----------


## marberry

thats an awesome medkit , like unbelievably awesome. i was a little disappointed not to find at least 1 scalpel in with the metal items but you could put a utility knife in there , just as good umpteenth times as cheep. you should think about getting a pellet rifle , cheep ($100 will buy a decent break barrel and the ammo is .5 cents a round) , quiet , and you dont want to shoot a rabbit or squirrel with a .223 , nothing left to eat lol.

----------


## RobertRogers

I'd nix the bleach in favor of CH:

Calcium hypochlorite

----------


## Tony uk

> I'd nix the bleach in favor of CH:
> 
> Calcium hypochlorite


I agree on that one, Not just because its better, But because bleach is an strong alkali substance, Over time it can break down the cells in soft tissue in out throat, Gut,   Not nice.....

----------


## remy

For disinfecting water, the Calcium hypochlorite might work wonders (if you can stand the smell when you open the package)...but bleach serves MANY purposes...and yes, it should be rotated every 6 months.
When we talk about "better", we should also consider the spectrum of uses a product has.
What else can you do with CH ?

That you use it to disinfect water or not, a bottle of bleach at home is a plus...and at 2 drops per liter, you would have to drink a lot of water before damage to soft tissue...



Marcraft,
Scalpel is present, and as for shooting squirrels or rabbits, that is what the ruger 10/22 is for (see photo of 870 Rem with ruger 10/22)...if i ever needed to shoot those guys.

----------


## trax

Remy, excellent job on the photo array, thanks for sharing that. I was going to do the same thing, but I stored all my gear in camo bags and boxes and now I can't find any of it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## marberry

omg i cant belive i didnt notice the 10/22 , feel like an idiot now . still not see'n the scalpel. which pics it in?

----------


## remy

It's ok...

Bottom left of the "Purell"...on the general view of the first aid display.
Little shiny package.

Or scroll down to view the bigger pictures...you will find it just above the QuikClot.

----------


## someguy1980

Great pics, thanks for sharing.

----------


## mcfd45

That is an amazing Med kit.  If you don't mind me asking were did you get the bag for the med kit.

----------


## Dave Johns

/me hurries off to get his camera.

Excellent setup, Remy. and MOST EXCELLENT medkit.  I thought mine was pretty good, but WOW.

----------


## remy

mcfd45,

I got the bag at a military surplus store.
No brand or mark to be found on it though, so i could not tell you who made it.
Not cheap either...very well made.
The inside "see through" pouches are Philippine air goodie bags. They work out great because they protect and organize smaller items and medication and yet you can see what is in them.

The snake bite kit is from France, where i had to carry one as an educator.
I do wish the bag was a tad bigger though...for i am missing critical objects to complete the kit. 
Note that i have a smaller kit also containing a small but very effective water proof first aid kit from "adventure 16", slightly modified... (see photo on previous page).
The "big kit" shown here is our home kit, which we would grab of course and take with us when we go out.

We also have a car kit, not as complex but geared towards serious injuries pertaining to car accidents.
First aid has been one of our main focus over the years...and it took us about a year to put it all together...still adding on to this day.

Let's see some of your stuff...

----------


## Rick

Marcraft, I have the same surgical kit in my gear. The scalpel is just the handle. The blades are sterile and in a package. If you look at the kit the handle is the fourth item from the top. The flat item beneath the tweezers and just above the probe. 

Remy - As usual, a very nice job!

----------


## Dave Johns

Ok, here goes. 

This is the stuff that stays in my BOB.  I should mention that I work some 35 miles from home, so I keep the pack in my truck, 
and the plan( what there is of one) is for me to be able to get from point A (work) to point B (home) safely if something 
bad happens. With that in mind, my pack is mostly short term in nature. Yes, I have made one of those dreaded "72 hour bags"... 
This is also the pack I use on my "test campouts". So far, so-so.

And after seeing Remy's medpack, I refuse to show mine until it is re-thought.

NOTE: I will be adding more pics when the battery on my camera recharges...

3 Litres of water, enough protein/energy bars to last me 3+ days, simple cook kit, 2 cans sterno, tea and cocoa for those "comfy moments"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


A bottle of aquapure, coffee filters for really dirty water, a couple candles, lighters, matches, firesteel, 
(the asperin bottle is full of cotton lint for firemaking) 3 different light sources (one of them a wind up, with radio)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Personal kit, with TP (!!!), small towel, sanitizer, spare socks, shirt, undies, toothbrush toothpaste and SOAP.  
(Hey, I can rough it, but I gotta smell good when I get home to the wifey!)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A new tarp, military surplus poncho, and 100' 550 cord. My home away from home.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ka-Bar, CRST folder, Coldsteel pocket Bushman, multitool (not pictured: Cheap hatchet)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A comfy pillow. I always sleep better with this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Here everything is in the bag, ready to go. It is a nice, but not name-brand pack, 3000cu in, it works well for what I need. Total weight around 25#.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## AVENGED

How Does Back Pack County Compare To MH?  And Is There Sauce For The Pasta?

----------


## redneckfarmboy

I can't see remy's pics :Confused:  from all the comments I sure would like to see them as they sound very well prepared!

anybody help???

----------


## remy

Nice photos...
I would suggest adding some more water tools...

The Aquamira frontier pro is nice if you do not want to commit to a bigger Katadyn water filter.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Those are great too.
Light, cheap, and fast and easy to put in place.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## tonester

those pics are cool remy. how long did it take you to accumulate everything? what would you suggest be the first item to get or start storing?

----------


## crashdive123

Great pics Dave and Remy.  When I get my camera de-watered I'll take some pics of some of the preparations we have done.

----------


## crashdive123

> I can't see remy's pics from all the comments I sure would like to see them as they sound very well prepared!
> 
> anybody help???


Not sure, maybe Rick or Sarge can help you out.

----------


## remy

tonester,

Accumulation here goes beyond gear and consumables.
Beyond objects themselves, is the understanding of objects in relation to survival.
Buying a mouse trap, although a simple act, can reveal a world of knowledge...

The first item to store, if i really had to choose would be water.
Most of the world walks 4 miles every day to get water...it is humbling really.
Of course one cannot overlook the importance of first aid.
A good first aid kit, and the knowledge that goes with it is paramount.

So i would say those two realms.
Water and first aid.
And not just the act of storing water, or having a first aid kit...but really immersing our minds and bodies into understanding their roles.
The physiology behind it.
The biology behind it.
The chemistry behind it.
The psychology behind it...and so on.
What they mean and represent...
Simply put...It is the difference between having a spare tire, and knowing how to change a tire.

The rest falls into place.
Understanding that gear is not a substitute for lacking comprehension.

----------


## Dennis K.

> Simply put...It is the difference between having a spare tire, and knowing how to change a tire.


And THAT, my friends, sums up a VAST majority of this forum!

----------


## Dave Johns

Well said, gentlemen.  Well said.   All the beans, bandages, and bullets in the world won't help if you have no idea what to do with them.


A friend of mine discovered I have been working towards preparedness, and has grown interested in it as well.  He just bought a nice pistol, but has never fired it, has never even owned one. I made him promise he wouldnt buy any ammo til he finishes the safety class...

(why is it that everyone buys a gun first?)

----------


## tsitenha

Those short of actual shooting skills would do well to take a professional course similar to the one Mas. Ayoob teaches.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few pics.  I'll post some more later.

This is one of the sheds I use for storage.  17 - 5 gal buckets w/food, plastic totes w/supplies, couple of generators (no gas in them while being stored - don't want fumes in the shed.  I use the Buckets and totes because if I have to leave (hurricane) they are easy and quick to load into the truck.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Gasoline storage.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Water storage.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Dave Johns

Nice setup. So I take it the shed is on your property - if so, how do you keep those pesky two-legged varmits from raiding? 

Seriously, this is a question I have had in the back of my mind for a while. In a city situation anyway, it is kinda hard to hide ALL the preparations one would have to make to be fully prepared - what measures have you/do you take to keep your stuff YOURS?

----------


## crashdive123

These sheds (there's a couple more small ones) are in my back yard.  The yard is fenced and the sheds are locked.  If there was a need to survive off these supplies I would move them all inside (not the gas or generators).  Being easily transportable (into my house or vehicle) was the reason for storing this way.  Of course the drawback to easily transportable is that if somebody is going to steal stuff, it is easier.  For this reason, people in the neighborhood do not know what is stored in the sheds (actually you can't see them from the street).

----------


## Rick

I know you know this but have to say it anyway....just in case. Those plastic gas cans WILL generate static electricity, which can cause ignition if they spark. Just be certain to ground them before using them. Even the gas flowing through the nozzle can generate static electricity.

----------


## Foxman

I like it a lot remy. I think we all need to post more pictures of our equiptment so those who don't have it set up yet can get a better idea of what items look like and everything compared to what they think it might look like through sometimes vauge wording. At my house, our cellar is right by our garage through a trap door about 5'x5' (idk why it's so big) that he has concealed with a patch of (fake but very real looking) grass and a big rock (that still looks natural to the enviornment) incase we were ever in the middle of the uprising of a police state. We also has a second shack out in our woods for us incase of just whatever incase our hose burns down or something like that. Once I get around to it I'll take some pictures and put them up

----------


## tonester

what is the best way to store water? ive heard a few times that bottled water isnt good cause chemicals from the bottle can make the water bad.

----------


## crashdive123

> what is the best way to store water? ive heard a few times that bottled water isnt good cause chemicals from the bottle can make the water bad.


For my long term storage I use 6 & 7 gallon, food grade, BPA free containers.  I'm not completely sold on the BPA debate yet, but I figure why take a chance.  According to what I have read, water does not have a shelf life if stored properly.  If you are concerned about it you can always rotate your drinking water stores.

----------


## SARKY

Remy, what  make is the large green backpack

----------


## kx250kev

Remy and crash, please PM me your GPS coordinates so I know where to "bug-out" to when the EOTWAWKI occurs.  Hehee  ;-)
Seriously, nice emergency preparedness collection.  Don't forget to obtain some defensive equipment to protect those outdoor supplies from midnight plunder.  Example: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=93068

I got my wife hooked on CBS Jericho, and now she is thinking like me and storing items too.  Maybe the worst will never happen, but emergency preparation seems very logical to me.  Major snow/ice storms, hurricanes, gas shortages, long term power outages, chemical spills, contaminated water, shipping/trucking strikes, crimewaves, etc.  These things REALLY do happen, and when bad things happen, the people on this forum will be better prepared to "weather the storm". 

Thank you all for contributing to this great site.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I can offer another approach , But its kind of also the work that I do so I shouldnt say it in the main body of my posts.

----------


## remy

> Remy, what  make is the large green backpack


It is a "BFM" from Camelbak.

----------


## tonester

> For my long term storage I use 6 & 7 gallon, food grade, BPA free containers.  I'm not completely sold on the BPA debate yet, but I figure why take a chance.  According to what I have read, water does not have a shelf life if stored properly.  If you are concerned about it you can always rotate your drinking water stores.


thanks crash

----------


## primeelite

I think a fire extinguisher is one thing many people forget in their items they set aside in-case of an emergency. What gun do you recommend the most for a survival situation if you could only choose one? I know many say the AK or AR but many tell me the Mossberg 12 gauge of any kind is the best.

----------


## crashdive123

There are a few threads already going on "if you could only have one gun".  Opinions vary widely.....but of course there is only one correct answer.

----------


## Dave Johns

Ah, guns.  It seems to come back to that a lot around here...  

In my "survival kit", per se, I dont have a provision for firearms. I have a concealed carry permit, and have a compact .45 pistol on me an awful lot of the time, so I guess if things went south I would have that with me, with a couple of spare mags.  For home defense, I have recently purchased a small (16.5in barrel) carbine firing the 45acp round. I have a shotgun, but wifey is not comfortable with the recoil. The carbine is smaller, lighter, and in a HD situation does the job just fine. In a real pinch, it could _maybe_ be used for hunting, but that round hasnt got enough power.

In a long term survival situation, I have completely given up on carrying tons of ammo, snaring and fishing will be a better alternative anyway.  I expect that I would run out of ammunition sooner or later, so then what? May as well not depend on it to start with, so you wont have it as a crutch. 

(but I always have the pistol with me...  :Smile:   )

----------


## remy

> I think a fire extinguisher is one thing many people forget in their items they set aside in-case of an emergency. What gun do you recommend the most for a survival situation if you could only choose one? I know many say the AK or AR but many tell me the Mossberg 12 gauge of any kind is the best.


Guns.

Although i always say that surviving in the wild and surviving in the city are of the same principles, when it comes to firearms, those two realms will probably see us adopting different weapons.

In the "wild", a 22LR such as the 10/22 would probably be the number one choice. Not too loud, easy to shoot, available ammo, reliable, light, are all features that would make a good tool.
Truth is, our history shows that when it comes to put food on the table, firearms are not needed. We have spent thousands of years feeding ourselves in the wild without gun powder. Primitive weapons such as the bow, appear to me to be perfectly capable of putting food on the table, without having to rely on noisy, hard to maintain, bullet hungry firearms.
In this light, a 22 is more than sufficient, and i would dare say, that most would never be used anyway. Trapping, fishing, gathering and cultivating, would, as it did for thousands of years take care of our bellies.
My choice of weapon for the wild, would therefore be a traditional bow, and not a gun. Making projectiles for it would be fairly easy, with an abundance of raw material, and becoming proficient with a bow is not out of reach for anyone in the family. Another advantage of the bow is the level of stealth it provides.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The city, on the other hand, is different when it comes to the need for firearms.
If the wild provides a natural barrier for population density, the city works in attracting it.
This "number game" not only changes the parameters and the logistics of a "survivor" in such a place, but it also changes the mind set and the priorities of the subject.

Shelter is everywhere, as is food supplies and raw energy.
But the main problem becomes safety.
This safety is paramount to our development and our survival...with numbers come numerous activities and intents. Numerous needs and mind sets.
Safety, in the city, becomes paramount, because the environment will (and does) dictate "first come, first serve".

Any emergency in cities have shown that when it comes down to it, one will have to scavenge...since most do not have the luxury or the foresight to prepare, with the intent to be "self sufficient" for a moment.
Scavenging requires certain traits...a look at scavengers in nature will shed some light on those traits. Groups will form...born out of need, desperation and fear.
And scavengers will start their dance...waiting for a weak pray.

The ability to procure others, and to oneself solid security, will be one of the most, if not the most important requirement in this landscape.
One firearm in this environment would be poor...and if only one was available, i would seriously contemplate banding with others in order to build and strengthen defensive capabilities.
If one had to choose for odd reasons, a scoped rifle in .308 like the M1A for example would probably be my first choice. Being able to engage targets at somewhat long ranges with devastating accuracy and power and have time to disappear would be a tremendous advantage.
But lets not fool ourselves...the city requires much more than long distance capabilities.
A 12 gauge shotgun, although loud with bulky ammo, would be a formidable companion. A side arm, would also be useful...and probably needed.
As we have seen in many city conflicts throughout history, the possession of firearms, any firearms, will be paramount to survival. 

It is a dirty world...the best scavengers of this world will have to be mimicked. The chances of encountering more than one individual posing a threat are extremely high. The numbers would probably be between 7 and 12 individuals.
With this in mind, stealth will be the most important skill a city survivor will possess...second to that will be fire power.

Obtaining firearms with popular calibers is a must...for ammo will, like everything else be scavenged.
22lr, 9mm, 357, .223, .308, 12 gauge are all widely used...and will most likely be your main defense capabilities. Any rifle, shotgun, or side arm chambered in those will do.

On a final note, the ability to hunker down (and therefore to be "invisible") for a month within a city weathering "chaos", is the first step one should explore. The less time spent scavenging, and the later the scavenging is needed, the better your chances of surviving will be.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few more pics.  Electricity options and cooking options.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## remy

Nice...Thanks Crash.

About cooking...
To go along with a back up stove, and for those anticipating a water shortage, paper plates and plastic forks and spoons should be part of your preparations.
Water, when in short supplies, does not belong in the sink to wash dishes, but in your body.

Another way to cook is with solar ovens.
One of the best designs so far is the "Cookit", used widely in Africa. They are for sale with the pot for $37...or you can make it yourself.


http://solarcooking.wikia.com/wiki/CooKit

----------


## brianns

Thank you for sharing the images.

----------


## crashdive123

Brianns - glad you liked them.  How about sharing an introduction in the introduction section.  Thanks.

----------


## Runs With Beer

I have to say, You are prepard, But Im a Long Haired Country Boy. Redneck Ingenuity.

----------


## primeelite

I do see your point about the weapons to. If you learned the bow then you could easily make your own bows out of everyday materials found in the woods but if you relied too much on your gun then once you ran out of ammo you are pretty much SOL.

----------


## crashdive123

Run out of ammo?  Ha Ha - not likely. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LudwigVan

Hey crash, what food do you have in the buckets? And the tubs?

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey crash, what food do you have in the buckets? And the tubs?


Food is in the buckets only.  Lots of rice, beans, peas, raman noodles, freeze dried stuff, dehydrated stuff, coffee, sugar, flour.  Food that is more affected by the heat is stored elsewhere.

----------


## LudwigVan

> Food is in the buckets only.  Lots of rice, beans, peas, raman noodles, freeze dried stuff, dehydrated stuff, coffee, sugar, flour.  Food that is more affected by the heat is stored elsewhere.


Oh cool, those sound like good foods to have. Well If you don't mind me asking what non-edible supplies do you keep in the tubs? Not trying to be nosy but I need some better ideas, and you seem to have it together. My current supply cache is a duffel bag full of some ramen noodles and cans and packets of food, some stuff like beans flour and honey with some random supplies thrown in. Just somthing to grab and leave with....

----------


## crashdive123

> Oh cool, those sound like good foods to have. Well If you don't mind me asking what non-edible supplies do you keep in the tubs? Not trying to be nosy but I need some better ideas, and you seem to have it together. My current supply cache is a duffel bag full of some ramen noodles and cans and packets of food, some stuff like beans flour and honey with some random supplies thrown in. Just somthing to grab and leave with....


I'll post a few pics when I get a chance.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few pics from inside the totes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Stairman

Nice stock there Crash.Except for the buttwipe.With a house full of women those 5 rolls will last about 2 1/2 days.

----------


## tipacanoe

> I like that Kel-tec folding .223 rifle. Always been tempted to get one of those. How do you think it stacks up to an AR?


While I can't see Remy's pictures (?), I would wonder, in how many states the Kel-tec folding rifle would be considered a concealed weapon if it is in a back pack, if someone was on a day hike?  Pretty sure in Maine it would be.  Another reason to get a permit.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

What if a hurricane or tornado blew the sheds away?   :Confused:   Would it be covered by your home owner's insurance?  That's a considerable investment there, Crash.

----------


## crashdive123

> What if a hurricane or tornado blew the sheds away?    Would it be covered by your home owner's insurance?  That's a considerable investment there, Crash.


Sheds are pretty secure.  They are strapped down to 4X4's that are cemented about 5 ft deep.  For me, the whole reason for storing things this way is that I can move things fairly easy.  I can move things into the house or into a vehicle quickly if I need to.  Granted, there are some things that could happen that I am not prepared for....I do what I can do.

----------


## rebel

Crash. That cache of goods looks well planned.  You have obviously thought about the contingencies in your area and seem well prepared to handle them.  

Like most planning, it takes continuous updating.  What things would you do differently had you known then what you know now?

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash. That cache of goods looks well planned.  You have obviously thought about the contingencies in your area and seem well prepared to handle them.  
> 
> Like most planning, it takes continuous updating.  What things would you do differently had you known then what you know now?


Hopeak had a good idea on keeping food stores a bit cooler (I do not keep things that are heat sensitive in the sheds).  I probably would have sunk several 55 gallon drums in the ground and then poured the concrete slab, leaving just enough of the barrels exposed to access the ring on top.  That would have given me a cooler storage area in summer.

----------


## Scaru

awesome first aid kit

----------

